

Trakt - Last.fm for Movies and TV - patrickk
http://trakt.tv/

======
avree
Lots of these exist and have tried to exist in the past, but end up failing
due to the non-automatic nature of tagging. (Unlike Last.FM and music, to play
off the title's example) It's cool that trakt.tv is at least trying to
integrate with some TV 'boxes'.

